# Asus Notebook startet automatisch das Bios?!



## XaloN (18. März 2014)

Ahoi,

das Notebook meiner Schwester von Asus  geht bei jedem start automatisch ins Bios. Nachdem man Save and Exit klickt startet es normal. Bei den Boot Option kann ich entweder alles deaktivieren oder nur das DVD Laufwerk Aktivieren. Ist das DVD Laufwerk Aktiviert sagt er mir halt immer ich soll eine DVD einlegen. Ist es deaktiviert startet er automatisch ins Bios. Mehr Einstellung gibt es nicht. Habt ihr Ideen? 

Das ist ihr Notebook KLICK

Gruß,

XaloN


----------



## SilentMan22 (18. März 2014)

XaloN schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> das Notebook meiner Schwester von Asus  geht bei jedem start automatisch ins Bios. Nachdem man Save and Exit klickt startet es normal. Bei den Boot Option kann ich entweder alles deaktivieren oder nur das DVD Laufwerk Aktivieren. Ist das DVD Laufwerk Aktiviert sagt er mir halt immer ich soll eine DVD einlegen. Ist es deaktiviert startet er automatisch ins Bios. Mehr Einstellung gibt es nicht. Habt ihr Ideen?
> 
> ...



Sicher, dass es keine anderen Bootoptionen gibt? Ich würde nochmal genau gucken, wenn das stimmt wäre das sehr komisch. Vielleicht auch mal n BIOS-Reset versuchen.


----------



## XaloN (18. März 2014)

Huhu, ich werde Morgen mal ein Bild Posten. Es gibt keine weiteren Option. Finde ich auch seltsam. Normalerweise kann ich ja die Festplatte als First Boot auswählen und alles ist gut.


----------

